
Why I Lie About Watching Game of Thrones - jkuria
https://www.wsj.com/articles/confessions-of-a-conversational-impostor-1501853924
======
cjg
Sounds interesting, but it's paywalled.

~~~
DanBC
It's not interesting. He lies throughout his life to feel included in
conversation; he gets caught out when people talk about a fake character they
invented and he joins in.

